# Need a good trainer near Kirkland WA



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 2 year old GSD, he had no official training from his previous owners when I got him, I've taught him the basic commands and I just want to go there to improve on them and to learn new ones, I'm ONLY looking for positive reinforcement trainers, if i was near san jose or new york I would go with victoria stilwells program, if that gives you an idea of what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## AnnetteH (Nov 5, 2009)

I highly recommend Packworks in Smokey Point. Their website is www.packworks.org We went for a consultation and have enrolled in their BH class. I can't say enough good things about these guys  They sure know dogs!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Academy of Canine Behavior is near Woodinville High School. Puppy Manners holds some of their classes at Cascade Kennels off of Woodinville-Duvall Road between Woodinville and Avondale Road. I've talked to people who have recommended both places.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

paulag1955: I checked out the Academy of Canine Behavior, and that one looks really good for what I'm trying to do. thank you for leading me on to that, I am definitely interested in that and I'm going to pursue it a bit more to see if that is the route I'm going to take.


----------

